# sludge treatment- alfa laval MSPX [engineering thesis]



## mac_k (Sep 27, 2015)

Hello everyone, 
I am writing a engineering thesis, my topic is "oil waste utilisation onboard"

I am wondering if you could help me with some information about alfa laval MSPX seperator, some of you maybe know what is the design and function diference between mspx and others purifers ? 

I only found that mspx has "special sludge discharge system" and less water need for this operation. I need to know something more


----------

